# divider help



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Im after dividing eco complete from sand, is thier anything i could use to put between the eco complete and sand.

Im also hoping it will be a way to stop a carpeting plant from going into the sand.

anyone kno wot i could use to do this???


----------



## Jelrak (Mar 6, 2014)

What I did was to use a sheet of plastic between the two...I placed the eco substrate under the plastic at a slope and then covered the plastic with sand. It is not perfect, but it keeps 98% of the sand in its place. Another option might be to use a piece of plastic lawn-edge divider material and just make a basin for the sand that is slightly lower than the divider.


----------

